# Analize This



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I've been lurking and posting on Hobby Talk for a year or so. I've found Hobby Talk to be very informative and check it everyday along with one other slotcar oriented BB.

I've found that Hobby Talk ( HT ) is where you want to come for primairilly HO topics. The other BB deals with the other scale racing in somewhat the same manner as HT. That's why I go there as I'm a cross racer.

The customizing and paint section here is not one to miss if your into HO scale modeling. I'm personally not that talented but envy those that are. I always look for somthing new there and admire the unusual builds and tips.

The technical section has a good format too. You can tell these hobbiests have been around the block a couple times. If you have the ? , they have the answer or will get it for you.

Lastly I'd like to comment on the track building section. I like smaller , compact tracks that are door size. The reason I suppose is that I don't have the room for a permenant layout. I'm used to smaller tracks so that's where my interest is aimed.

I know we had a few members here a little dismayed a week ago. A couple threatened to leave. I've seen one back since and hope both return as they were both an asset to the hobby.

All in all, I've anayized HT to have a A+ rating. I just wanted all of you that contribute and participate in the posts that your input is read and put to use more than you will know.

Thx, Gonzo


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Glad you enjoy the site....

As you have found out, we all have our issues here and there, and there are those that like to stir it up.

Overall, it's a great group of guys. I know who you are speaking of about the folks that have left recently. I certainly hope he comes back as well, but honestly, letting a 14 year old run you out is a terrible reason to leave a site.

The "ignore" feature is a good one and sometimes you have to use it.

I give the site an A+ as well. Great modelers, great racers, great people, what more do you need?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

HT rocks, what else can you say. I missed the 14 yo







, That is the problem with today's youth they have NO RESPECT for their elders. Too bad you cant spank kids like back when I was younger, Hell I use to have to pick my own switch off the willow tree  damn those hurt


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> HT rocks, what else can you say. I missed the 14 yo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Go get a switch off'n that tree and pick a good one or it'll tell against you!" I guess we had similar upbringings, Kevin. Made my the pyscopath I am today. 

Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

resinmonger said:


> "Go get a switch off'n that tree and pick a good one or it'll tell against you!" I guess we had similar upbringings, Kevin. Made my the pyscopath I am today.
> 
> Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


HAHA An I thought getting the smallest one would hurt less DAMN was I wrong, It would wrap around you an hit you 2x for the one swing. I started bringing in logs after that :tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

At least you guys had something all natural!! After countless carpenter rulers and yardsticks getting broke the folks resorted to the "electric strap"... a simple 6 foot extension cord... never broke another ruler, and the same whip around effect as the switch.. I quickly learned to carry a wallet and pad the pockets...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> At least you guys had something all natural!! After countless carpenter rulers and yardsticks getting broke the folks resorted to the "electric strap"... a simple 6 foot extension cord... never broke another ruler, and the same whip around effect as the switch.. I quickly learned to carry a wallet and pad the pockets...


Oh, eleactric strap, was it? You were lucky. When I said switch I meant I had to go find a rail road switch and da would tie me to the tracks 'till a train ran over me and cut me in half. Then he'd pour cheap gin on the wound and beat me with a rail road tie for getting the tracks bloody. And I was grateful for it. That meant I got to work another shift at mill.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

HTis a great board : very experienced men (and women ? :lol: ) for the technical questions, talented modellers, and HT especially is a very friendly and welcoming board for foreigners like me. 



> That is the problem with today's youth they have NO RESPECT for their elders. Too bad you cant spank kids like back when I was younger, Hell I use to have to pick my own switch off the willow tree damn those hurt



I'm "only" 30 years old, but I knew that too...but be sure it's a phenomenon (the "king child" phenomenon we speak about here in france, where the population is becoming older each year) we know here in France/europe too...I guess it 's a problem in most "rich" countries :lol:

I beleive it's the fault of these damned hippies in the 60's (like cartman says in south park ! :lol: )


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Ah yes, the infamous tools used for rearing up a child in the way they should go when they become wayward. My parents weapon of choice was either a 2" wide leather belt of a fly swatter. I remember one time hiding all of the belts in the house just so I'd not get a whipping with one...that was when I was introduced to the fly swatter-belt combo - I'll keep whipping you with the fly swatter until you find the belts so I can finish this. LOL! Needless to say, at some age, my brain made the connection to straighten up and fly right.

Good times....good times.....

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Too bad you cant spank kids like back when I was younger,


Sez who? Nothing like a good spanking to help those developing neurons make the "connection". Personally, I never used anything other than my hand and know why Dad used his belt. It can really sting your hand. That was still better than Mom and section of orange Hot Wheels track...ouch! There was an added psychological component to being beaten with your own toys too. 

Seriously. Thanks Mom and Dad. I didn't how hard a thing it was to do until I had to do it myself.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

twolff said:


> Sez who? .


DCFS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I agree 100% that this is the forum to visit for friendly slot chatter without the usual politics and negativity that permeates a lot of slot sites.

And, My Mom would whoop my ass with a wooden spoon from the kitchen. That - friends - hurt like hell.  It was pretty much guaranteed that whatever you did to get that spanking - you didn't do it again.

A lot of kids could use some of that today, in my opinion, but I'm not a parent.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

A spoon? You were lucky...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Stay Puff Panty Waistes*

Oh ....you mean that we're still reaping the diminishing returns of the Dr. Spock generation now that "their" prodgenies prodgeny have come of age.

...which of course is why my grandkid will kick yer grandkids butt. :tongue:

Yeah HT IS the place to be Gonzo. The vast majority here have reached the evolutionary plateau where they can agree to disagree in good humor. Periodically we have a dust up er two. Fer the most part everybody kisses and makes up after the pot is off the boil.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

gonegonzo said:


> I've been lurking and posting on Hobby Talk for a year or so. I've found Hobby Talk to be very informative and check it everyday along with one other slotcar oriented BB.
> 
> I've found that Hobby Talk ( HT ) is where you want to come for primairilly HO topics. The other BB deals with the other scale racing in somewhat the same manner as HT. That's why I go there as I'm a cross racer.
> 
> ...



Great to hear from you,
If you haven't tried a custom job yet, DO IT! It's total fun. I've been doing it a few years and enjoy it. There's alot of guys on here way better than me. But it just inspires me to keep building and to do better. So don't think for one minute you are not that talented. I bet you can come up with some great custom jobs. Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If a ten thumbed (all lefties by the way) shakey handed half blind(near and far sighted) astigmatic hippie like me can do it, anyone can!!! And the more you do, the better you get... at least that's what they tell me!!! :jest:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

shakey...check
astigmatic...check
lefty....check
blind...check
fat fingered....check

I'm qualified! Hooray!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> shakey...check
> astigmatic...check
> lefty....check
> blind...check
> ...



you forgot the "hippie" thing 

but it's right, it's like swimming : to learn you have to jump in water ! :thumbsup:


----------

